# [HARD/OFF] Client léger hackable ? (resolu)

## dapsaille

Bonsoir à tous ...

 Mon vieux dell optiplex G1 vas rendre l'âme ... 

après 6 ans de bons et loyaux services 

(que sous linux je vous rassure)

 Je voudrais le remplacer mais pas pour une usine à gaz ..

 plutot un client léger ..

 Je recherche un client léger ou je puisse mettre un hdd de portable et avec de l'usb 2 pour stockage externe..

 Hors ce que j'ai vu de ce genre approches les 200 euros (hors disques of course)

 Auriez-vous en tête un modèle un peu (beaucoup) moins cher à tout hasard ?Last edited by dapsaille on Thu Aug 14, 2008 8:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ezka

Une CM avec un Atom 1.6Gh + 1 DDR2 + un boitier ?

Tu dois sortir le tout pour 160€ chez un détaillant. Te faudra ptêtre trouver un converter 3,5"->2,5" pour le HDD de portable, mais c'est pas ce qu'il a de rare et cher   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Humm pas bête et surement plus performant qu'un géode ...

 Mais bon faut que je vois la tronche des boitiers ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *Ezka wrote:*   

> Une CM avec un Atom 1.6Gh + 1 DDR2 + un boitier ?
> 
> Tu dois sortir le tout pour 160€ chez un détaillant. Te faudra ptêtre trouver un converter 3,5"->2,5" pour le HDD de portable, mais c'est pas ce qu'il a de rare et cher  

 

Huuu le boitier tu le trouves ou ? :p

d'ailleurs atom c'est format miniitx ou encore un truc à la noix ? parce que la le moins cher en miniitx c'est 100€ ... 

ils se gavent ^^ 20 euros de plus et je m'achète un deuxième p180 :p

----------

## bob1977

C'est vrai que l'Atom a l'air intéressant: 57euros CM+processeur! http://www.materiel.net/ctl/ITX/39008-D945GCLF.htmlTu rajoutes 2Go de ddr2 pc5300 : 39 euros http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bureau2/27231-Extreme2_2_Go_PC5300_PQ.html

 Et là, on hallucine sur les boitiers a minimum 100 euros: aussi cher que la partie utile!!

D'apres les spécifications d'Intel http://download.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d945gclf/sb/e35968001us.pdf, le format mini-itx serait compatible micro-atx! A la page 10 et 50,

 *Quote:*   

> Mini-ITX, compatible with microATX (6.75 inches by 6.75 inches [171.45
> 
> millimeters by 171.45 millimeters])
> 
> The board is designed to fit into a micro-ATX-form-factor chassis. Figure 13 illustrates
> ...

 

Pour l'alim,

 *Quote:*   

> Use only ATX12V-compliant power supplies.
> 
> 

 

Je pense qu'une bonne partie doit repondre a cette norme.

 Du coup, tu peux utiliser un boitier standart (mini-tour micro-atx) éventuellement avec alim integree dans les 45 euros au lieu de 100.

Ou alors tu utilises la coque de ton ordi actuel et son alim et tu monte tout dedans  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

Oui les mini-ATX sont installables dans des boitiers micro-ATX en principe.

J'y regarde de plus en plus, ça permet d'avoir un PC tout passif ... donc théoriquement très silencieux !

----------

## dapsaille

trop gros le micro atx  ....

----------

## gbetous

Moi j'ai une mini-ITX dans un boitier classique (je sais, c'est con, mais c'est dans le garage, l'utilité est plutot dans la conso electrique).

Ca rentre sans pb.

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, ben moi perso j'attends impatiemment de voir un VIA Nano à l'oeuvre, parce que un coup il est mieux mais consomme plus que l'Atom, un coup il est mieux et consomme moins... je sais plus trop quoi en penser;

----------

## dapsaille

Ok pour les cartes mères c'est cool ...

 mais le tarif des boitiers est prohibitifs .. c'est du vol ..

 Je vais voir si je ne peux pas le caser dans un petit tiroir avec un 8cm au fond du tiroir pour extraire l'air chaud ..

 Je suis quand même super décu ...

----------

## Ezka

Si tu trouves pas ton bonheur ... tu peux la faire en lego  :Shocked:  .

----------

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Je suis intéressé par les modèle "petit" ... J'ai un serveur (qui est une super grande tour .. hum ..) et j'aimerais achetter une machine plus puissante mais qui consomme moins et qui est bien plus petite ... Aussi, j'aurais besoin de 2 cartes réseaux et une carte son + vga. Qu'existe-til de bien qui consome rien ?

Mon ancien serveur : P3 500Mhz, ~300Mo de RAM ...

NOTE: le PC légo, ca déchire mais il faut des légo spéciaux ???

----------

## Magic Banana

Le linutop 1 (http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/linutop1.fr.html) consomme moins de 5W et coûte 250€ avec sa clé USB 1Go.

Pour plus de RAM (512Mo contre 256 Mo), il y a le linutop 2 (http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/linutop2.fr.html). Mais c'est aussi une consommation supérieure (+3W) et 30€ de plus.

Question poids, ils sont imbattables (280 grammes pour le linutop 1 !  :Shocked:  ). En plus, je crois que la cartes mère permet de remplacer le BIOS par coreboot pour toujours plus de liberté !

Côté OS, pas de taxe Micro$oft mais un Xubuntu installé par défaut.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le linutop 1 (http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/linutop1.fr.html) consomme moins de 5W et coûte 250€ avec sa clé USB 1Go.
> 
> Pour plus de RAM (512Mo contre 256 Mo), il y a le linutop 2 (http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/linutop2.fr.html). Mais c'est aussi une consommation supérieure (+3W) et 30€ de plus.
> 
> Question poids, ils sont imbattables (280 grammes pour le linutop 1 !  ). En plus, je crois que la cartes mère permet de remplacer le BIOS par coreboot pour toujours plus de liberté !
> ...

 

250€ pour faire la même chose que mon vieil optiplex qui coute 20 €.... non c'est trop ..

la carte mère+cpu = 53 euros en cherchant bien ... qu'est ce qui explique 197€ d'écart ? le boitier+alim + GROSSE MARGE .... 

 je ne marche pas et c'est dommage car c'est petit ^^

EDIT= Je me tournes de plus en plus vers le hack de petits boitiers NAS ... ca collerais plus avec mes besoins :

sshd

getmail

imapd

mldonkey

samba

nfs

----------

## dapsaille

http://buffalo.nas-central.org/index.php/Welcome_to_the_Linkstation_Wiki#LinkStation

 MIAMMMMM

ctrl+f gentoo ^^

----------

## Jacqueline

En plus le linutop ce sont des prix Hors Taxes   :Sad:  (

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai trouvé un t5720 pour 200€ ...

 Et une kurobox pour 60€...

 Je me tatte ^^

EDIT = moaruf .... trop simple l'installation sur le T5720 ....  pas assez geek

je vais prendre la kuro je pense ^^ en plus modèle gigabit pour le réseau

----------

## Oupsman

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Le linutop 1 (http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/linutop1.fr.html) consomme moins de 5W et coûte 250€ avec sa clé USB 1Go.
> 
> Pour plus de RAM (512Mo contre 256 Mo), il y a le linutop 2 (http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/linutop2.fr.html). Mais c'est aussi une consommation supérieure (+3W) et 30€ de plus.
> 
> Question poids, ils sont imbattables (280 grammes pour le linutop 1 !  ). En plus, je crois que la cartes mère permet de remplacer le BIOS par coreboot pour toujours plus de liberté !
> ...

 

Méfie toi, y'a pas beaucoup de RAM sur les NAS. Et pour voir la bestiole swapper, bof ...

----------

## Ezka

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> EDIT = moaruf .... trop simple l'installation sur le T5720 ....  pas assez geek
> 
> je vais prendre la kuro je pense ^^ en plus modèle gigabit pour le réseau

 

Bonjour le cross-compil pour faire des binaires gentoo ppc ... ou la vm ou je sais pas XD (jamais essayé) ... et va compiler un truc sur ces machins ...

Je crois que là c'est un peu "comment se fouetter avec des verges, quand on peut choisir le massage thai"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Ezka wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   EDIT = moaruf .... trop simple l'installation sur le T5720 ....  pas assez geek
> 
> je vais prendre la kuro je pense ^^ en plus modèle gigabit pour le réseau 
> 
> Bonjour le cross-compil pour faire des binaires gentoo ppc ... ou la vm ou je sais pas XD (jamais essayé) ... et va compiler un truc sur ces machins ...
> ...

 

Mais cest ca qui est bien justement , sortir un peu des sentiers battus

----------

## Ezka

Je dis pas que c'est mal, je vois ça comme une perte de temps   :Laughing: 

En ce moment j'en manque cruellement, alors je me dis quitte a chercher une machine petite, pas chère autant essayer de trouver un x86 ou un truc compatible avec les binaires que j'ai déjà. 

En même temps quand j'y pense autant installer une distro binaire adapté a la machine en question ... humm affaire à suivre ... faut que je me cogite ça quand je fais une pause !   :Arrow: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Et qu'est-ce que vous pensez de ça : http://www.i-ventive.com/component/page,shop.product_details/category_id,86/flypage,shop.flypage/product_id,434/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,1/

Alléchant non ?

----------

## Ezka

Sont sympa ces ptit shuttle   :Smile:  , mais j'en ai un au boulot, et il fait un bruit terrible ; certes la CV aide à faire du bruit, mais petit ventilateur de l'alim fait un bruit assez aigue.

Bon il à pas mal d'heure au compteur, et je ne sais pas si au début s'il était silencieux. Mais c'est une bonne machine !

----------

## dapsaille

Pas mal mais trop gros pour mon projet ^^

 Sinon ceci dit il existe un .profile gentoo pour la kurbox .. et ouais ^^

http://kurobox.com/mwiki/index.php/Install_Gentoo_Linux

On est d'accord ca sens le distcc sur mon quadcore avec toolchain spécifique ^^

 Je viens même de faire un beau "raise from your grave" :

http://linuxfr.org/~tgl/15775.html

TGL avait déja frappé fort .

EDIT= Je viens de regarder la lien que tu as donné précédemment en détail .. c'est beaucoup trop gros en fait j'ai déja eu un mega pc MSI de la même taille à peu près ..

Ca chauffe ca fait du bruit et ce n'était pas si performant que ca aurais du l'être .. (qui as parlé du chipset SIS ^^)

EDIT2= De toutes facons la KuroBox HG est achetée :p la suite de l'aventure à la réception

----------

## Jacqueline

Attention a l alimentation     110V 220V

On sait jamais      :Very Happy:   On est plus habitues...  Ce serait dommage  de la voir partir en fumee  a peine sortie du carton    :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by Jacqueline on Thu Aug 14, 2008 9:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Hehehe merci Jacqueline :p 

 mais j'ai déja vérifié c'est bon ca iras ^^

 humm .. ton avatar sortirait pas des fois de bloodrayne ?

EDIT = une chtite image :p

http://www.remus.dti.ne.jp/~kobayaka/img/KUROBOX_0101.jpg

----------

## Oupsman

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> Attention a l alimentation     110V 220V
> 
> On sait jamais       On est plus habitues...  Ce serait dommage  de la voir partir en fumee  a peine sortie du carton   

 

Ca sent l'expérience vécue ça ... 

Moi aussi ca m'a fait drôle, un NSLU2 HS à cause de ça ...

----------

## Jacqueline

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Jacqueline wrote:*   Attention a l alimentation     110V 220V
> 
> On sait jamais       On est plus habitues...  Ce serait dommage  de la voir partir en fumee  a peine sortie du carton    
> 
> Ca sent l'expérience vécue ça ... 
> ...

 

 Ah non , je n ai jamais rien crame,  mais j' ai connu le temps  ou on avait du 110 V et le passage progressif au 220 V en France, par zones. Tous les appareils etaient bi-tension, fallait faire attention.  Ca ne date pas d hier   :Sad:    Qui a encore du 110 V aujourd'hui ????? )

 L' avatar, bin je sais pas en fait.. je ne suis pas tres cinephile : c'est dans la suite d'un bon delire sur un forum 

Un forum vachement serieux, trop  ! Avec la complicite de l'auteur d'un sujet.qui avait beaucoup d' humour, je m etais dechainee dans les montages photos avec Gimp pour illustrer ses photos et mettre un peu d'ambiance.  Il y avait aussi Sarah Connorr.   On avait des lecteurs   :Very Happy: 

 Puis j'ai prise celle ci comme avatar, apres qu on se soit passe une sacree baston  entre deux forums Suse, on avait presque sorti les "guns"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Tout le monde  s' y etait mis !  Waouh l' ambiance.  Cette photo  tombait a pic    :Wink: 

 Mais gamineries tout ca  avec le recul   :Laughing: Last edited by Jacqueline on Thu Aug 14, 2008 2:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*    *Jacqueline wrote:*   Attention a l alimentation     110V 220V
> 
> On sait jamais       On est plus habitues...  Ce serait dommage  de la voir partir en fumee  a peine sortie du carton    
> 
> Ca sent l'expérience vécue ça ... 
> ...

 

 Gulpss ... vers la fin quand même Jacqueline ? :p

----------

## Jacqueline

Maintenant  c'est moi qui suis vers la fin   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bon petit retour sur l'engin.

 Nom di diou c'est lent les compilos :p

 Par contre que du bonheur .. J'ai migré les 2 comptes mails de la maison dessus (60go de mails .. merci madame)

et l'imap est super réactif.

Samba bouge bien merci le lien gigabit.

 Enfin un truc de geek qui remplit bien son office.

 Adieu serveur Dell en fin de vie ^^

----------

